# Pilot Sport PS2 - Direction of Rotation?



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I received my PS2's earlier this week and after looking at the tread pattern for a bit, I am a little confused as to the direction of rotation for these tires. My S03's had an arrow to show which way was toward the front, but these tires do not have that.

The other odd thing is the outside tread pattern goes in *opposite* directions for both the front and rear wheels. Is this the way they are supposed to be? Again, my S03's tread pattern is in the same direction for both outside front and rear tires. 

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Here's two pictures:

Rear (notice the tread pattern goes down to the left on the left tire, and up to the right on the right tire).










Front (same odd pattern as rears):


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

If you look real closely you will see "outside" written on the outside of the tire. I searched for the arrows myself for a while. :tsk:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I agree that there should be an "outside" marking. Your SO3's were a directional tread pattern and these are not directional, but are asymetrical, so you still have to pay attention to the outside.

Don't some tire companies also use a triangle or some other shape stamped on the side wall? There was a poster here a while back with the same question regarding a different tire and I seem to remeber Kaz or Gary saying someing along those lines. :dunno:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

PhilH said:


> If you look real closely you will see "outside" written on the outside of the tire. I searched for the arrows myself for a while. :tsk:


Thanks Phil, I did actually see the outside markings.

I did another search and was able to find out some more info on these:

PS2 Pattern

"Non-directional, asymetrical tires will fit either side, but have an inside and outside. The outside will be marked."

So it looks like they do not have a direction of rotation, I just need to make sure they are fitted to the outside. Damn, these threw me off.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Don't some tire companies also use a triangle or some other shape stamped on the side wall? There was a poster here a while back with the same question regarding a different tire and I seem to remeber Kaz or Gary saying someing along those lines. :dunno:


 That was Kaz, and the triangles indicated the location of the wear bars.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't understand a lot of asymetrical tires. There is an outside and inside, but as Ack points out, there are directional elements in the tread that point ass-backwards when on one side of the car. :dunno:

And the triangles (or Michelin Man on Michelins) are only to indicate where the treadwear bars are, and don't say anything about direction.


----------



## jrogue (Aug 28, 2003)

Michelin PS2's have an "outside" because they use a different tread compound for the "inside" tread blocks versus the "outside" tread blocks. As previously pointed out, the tires will perform equally no matter which direction they rotate, but Michelin (as do other tire manufacturers) wants the "inside" tread blocks to be on the inside of the tire when you mount them. You can read more at Tire Rack's or Michelin's websites.

By the way, I also have recently mounted PS2's to replace my original Continentals ContiSportContacts and I am very pleased with the Michelins.


----------

